# e dirlo?



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2007)

*Dal forum del Corriere*

*sua moglie lo sa: perchè non lo caccia di casa?*

Buon pomeriggio a tutti. Ho deciso di scrivere sul forum anche se so già che mi attirerò gli anatemi di quasi tutte le signore che lo frequentano. Sono però curiosa: ho una relazione con un uomo sposato incontrato al vecchio lavoro da ormai quasi 10 anni. Inutile dire ora perchè e per come mi sia messa con un uomo già impegnato, oppure che all'inizio non lo sapevo: lui dice di essersi innamorato, e per paura di perdermi non mi ha detto niente. Il problema è: sua moglie lo sa, ne sono sicura. Come mai non lo caccia di casa? Per lo stipendio? Per quello che direbbero i vicini? Per i parenti? Per i figli? Innamorata non lo è più visto come è ingrassata e si trascura (ho visto le foto, non ha più niente di femminile nonostante sia ancora giovane). Certo io non sono bella ma lei è contro ogni tentazione. Lui se ne andrà di casa quando i figli saranno grandi (questo almeno è quello che dice, se sarà vero o no solo il tempo potrà dirlo). Quello che mi incuriosisce è come una moglie possa accettare che il marito, tranquillamente, una volta a settimana sparisca senza fargli domande. Io non accetterei questa situazione, forse perchè non sono mai stata sposata. Chi mi risponde? Grazie a tutti. *Laura* (03/04/07)

*credo vi sbagliate*

Buongiorno a tutti, sto leggendo i vostri post e devo dire che sono molto contenta di constatare che vi sbagliate di grosso. Fortunatamente sono una donna molto amata, il mio uomo che non è il mio amante ma colui che divide la mia vita, perché lui è così che fa ha scelto me e non sua moglie per la quale non prova più nulla. Non mi interessa neppure sapere perché la loro storia sia finita, quello che so davvero è che lui non sta con lei, ma sta con i figli. Credetemi, non è la quantità di tempo che si passa insieme a fare una coppia, ci sono tante persone che vivono a migliaia di km di distanza e si amano comunque, vedendosi molto meno che una volta a settimana. Quello che mi stupiva e che quindi chiedevo è soltanto come la moglie sopporti di stare con un uomo che è costretto a stare con lei, perché se non ci fossero i figli lui sarebbe a casa nostra, sempre. Io non sto sopportando, semplicemente mi sembra anche giusto aspettare che i suoi figli crescano, in fondo li ha messi al mondo prima di conoscermi e loro non hanno davvero colpe di nulla. Ma secondo voi, un uomo che abbandona i suoi figli fa una scelta responsabile? Lo stimerei un uomo che non facesse il suo dovere fino in fondo? No credetemi, non sono affatto frustrata, anche se è logico desiderare di averlo sempre accanto, ma succede anche a una mia collega fidanzata con un ragazzo cinese che vive a Londra. Mi stupisce la moglie, questo sì, non sopporterei di stare con un uomo che non mi ama ma è costretto a vivere con me, davvero sarebbe un’umiliazione troppo grande. E con questo vi assicuro che non voglio affatto che lei mi risolva il problema cacciandolo di casa, so che lui soffrirebbe troppo quindi non glielo chiederei mai. Un saluto. *Laura* (11/04/07)

*Anche io vivo aspettando che mio figlio cresca*

Io invece sto dalla parte di Laura!
Tanto alla fine non saremo noi a decidere, ma il suo compagno che fa bene a dire considero il mio uomo, o lei se riuscirà ad avere la forza di aspettare. Se sono rose fioriranno.
Credo che il suo uomo, da padre responsabile, ha preso l’impegno di crescere i figli e li sta portando all’indipendenza. Quando avrà compiuto il suo dovere fino in fondo, sarà finalmente libero di seguire il suo cuore. Ve lo dico perché il padre della mia migliore amica, una settimana dopo le nozze della figlia, è andato a vivere con la sua compagna, che gli stava a fianco da 20 anni. La mia amica mi ha telefonato dal viaggio di nozze, isterica, ma io sto dalla parte del padre. L’amore può finire, e penso anche io che il matrimonio non sia un ergastolo. Il divorzio è legale, la fede non è un cappio. Sono sposata, infelicemente ormai, e ho un compagno che mi sta vicino e mi sostiene. So che lo sto sacrificando, blu parla di una solitudine che non si riesce nemmeno a raccontare, sono le parole che usa anche il mio compagno in certe situazioni, ma anche io mi riprometto di ricominciare a vivere appena mio figlio sarà cresciuto. Perché non divorzio? Perché anche se l’amore è finito resta sempre un ottimo padre, non potrei mai separare padre e figlio che si adorano, e nemmeno rinunciare io al mio bambino. Lui non sa nulla, non glielo dirò mai. Quando nostro figlio sarà cresciuto, se il mio compagno non si sarà stancato di starmi vicino e sostenermi, e lo so che per lui è dura ma lui mi ama e accetta i miei limiti, ce ne andremo insieme. Finalmente. *Simona* (11/04/07)


----------



## Old LILA.... (12 Aprile 2007)

A mio parere sono tre donne sole e illuse. Chi ama non è pronto a dividere il suo amore,i figli sono solo una scusa,non ha senso giustificarsi dicendo che prima i figli devono crescere perchè un figlio avrà sempre bisogno del genitore,non conta l'età. Queste donne non hanno nulla ma credono di avere tutto. Povere fesse,si accorgeranno presto che sono solamente oggetti sessuali


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2007)

*mancano altri interventi*



LILA.... ha detto:


> A mio parere sono tre donne sole e illuse. Chi ama non è pronto a dividere il suo amore,i figli sono solo una scusa,non ha senso giustificarsi dicendo che prima i figli devono crescere perchè un figlio avrà sempre bisogno del genitore,non conta l'età. Queste donne non hanno nulla ma credono di avere tutto. Povere fesse,si accorgeranno presto che sono solamente oggetti sessuali


I* primi 2 post sono della stessa Laura* che nel secondo risponde a chi le ha risposto che lei come amante ha meno della moglie.
*Il terzo post è di Simona* che è una moglie che si tiene l'amante segreto.
Oltre alla loro posizione che sembra, a me come a te, illusoria, ma potremmo sbagliarci, mi agghiaccia la situazione dei partner considerati madre e padre e tenuti all'oscuro della scelta già compiuta sul loro futuro senza dar loro alcuna possibilità di scelta!


----------



## Old LILA.... (12 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I primi 2 post sono della stessa Laura che nel secondo risponde a chi le ha risposto che lei come amante ha meno della moglie.
> Il terzo post è di Simona che è moglie che si tiene l'amante segreto.
> Oltre alla loro posizione che sembra, a me come a te, illusoria, ma potremmo sbagliarci, mi agghiaccia la situazione dei partner considerati madre e padre e tenuti all'oscuro della scelta già compiuta sul loro futuro senza dar loro alcuna possibilità di scelta!


io non mi stupisco,chi tradisce e continua a vivere con il partner ufficiale,è un codardo,incapace di affrontare la vita e le responsabilità che questa gli pone.Scelgono tenendo all'oscuro il partner perchè non sono capaci di confrontarsi con essi


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Dal forum del Corriere*
> 
> *sua moglie lo sa: perchè non lo caccia di casa?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Aprile 2007)

Persa, buongiorno cara!


come stai?!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2007)

*ciaoooo*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, buongiorno cara!
> 
> 
> come stai?!!


Bene grazie!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Buongiorno !
Vacanze pasquali lunghe..quest'anno  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai commenta anche Simona..si dai conta su..si be' ah be'


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Aprile 2007)

Sarò schematica. 
Ormai non mi sorprendo più di constatare che il teatrino è sempre uguale.
C'è sempre la figura imponente di un Egoista Assoluto che manda avanti la sua vita come meglio crede e dei gregari che lo aiutano in modo sollecito e più o meno informato dei fatti. Che qualcuno si trovi nella parte del gregario-ignaro è sempre funzionale all'egoista assoluto, che teme di perdere tutti i vantaggi che la comoda situazione triangolare offre. 

Se dovessi mettermi a commentare i discorsi di queste due mentecatte, farei un'operazione inconcludente. Mi viene da allargare le braccia quando assisto alla sempre più frequente esposizione agghiacciante di una tale assenza di valori, non solo in relazione ai partner considerati in modo utilitaristico e _tenuti all'oscuro della scelta già compiuta sul loro futuro senza dar loro alcuna possibilità di scelta*_, ma anche l'ammantare il tutto di "sacrificio" genitoriale. Non sono genitori, sono mostri.


* cit. Persa


----------



## Old Otella82 (12 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I* primi 2 post sono della stessa Laura* che nel secondo risponde a chi le ha risposto che lei come amante ha meno della moglie.
> *Il terzo post è di Simona* che è una moglie che si tiene l'amante segreto.
> Oltre alla loro posizione che sembra, a me come a te, illusoria, ma potremmo sbagliarci, *mi agghiaccia la situazione dei partner considerati madre e padre e tenuti all'oscuro della scelta già compiuta sul loro futuro senza dar loro alcuna possibilità di scelta!*


 
è la stessa cosa che agghiaccia me...

ma questa gente, che partorisce queste idee assurde, ha pure la pretesa di sentirsi buono, virtuoso e sacrificato?!
che mondo di merda scusate!


----------



## Iris (12 Aprile 2007)

c'è poco da dire. Laura invecchierà senza aver costruito niente. E' talmente idiota da aver scambiato (dieci anni sono tanti) una situazione di squallore in amore. E' una poveraccia.
La moglie sicuramente sa. Perchè sopporta? Forse ha chi la consola. lo ripeto : le mogli tranquille, in genere losono perchè trovano un trastullo ( la moglie grassa avrà trovato un amante altrettanto corpulento).
L'altra che risponde è un'altra illusa. Oppure non lascia il marito perchè tanto l'amante non se la prenderebbe.
Gli ometti in questione godono felici.


----------



## Old Otella82 (12 Aprile 2007)

Quella che mi sconvolge più di tutti è Simona.
Laura è un'illusa, quella che crede che il suo uomo, pur mentendo alla moglie, a lei non menta mai. Simona è una macchinatrice che sceglie per gli altri, ed ha pure la presunzione di sentirsi buona e sacrificata.


----------



## Iris (12 Aprile 2007)

Viviamo in un mondo di individui di persone votate al sacrificio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2007)

*Aspettavo commenti*



Iris ha detto:


> Viviamo in un mondo di individui di persone votate al sacrificio.


I commenti nel forum della Schelotto del Corriere erano concordi con i nostri, ma le "poverette" insistevano...


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I commenti nel forum della Schelotto del Corriere erano concordi con i nostri, ma le "poverette" insistevano...


ci credo..uno è mio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*stesso nick?*



Otella82 ha detto:


> ci credo..uno è mio


...non ti ho letta...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

LAURA SVEGLIATI NON E' PRIMAVERA 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Come ho fatto a zompare sto post... d'ora in poi il mio nuovo mito e' Laura... che della vita non ha capito un cazzo quindi vive felice nella sua illusione da romanzo Harmony


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*sì un  mito*



Lettrice ha detto:


> LAURA SVEGLIATI NON E' PRIMAVERA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una scop alla settimana e crede di "stare" con lui !!
Lo dico sempre ..basterebbe vedere "Via col vento" !
Almeno alla fine Rossella capisce di contare per Ashley quanto Bella per Reth ...


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...non ti ho letta...


 
non potevi riconoscermi..mi sono chiamata Giulietta  

	
	
		
		
	


	





è la mia evoluzione.. sempre Shakespeare, ma attualmente mi sento Giulietta.


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> non potevi riconoscermi..mi sono chiamata Giulietta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Meglio di Otella!!! Ma giulietta fa una brutta fine!!!


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Meglio di Otella!!! Ma giulietta fa una brutta fine!!!


 
diciamo che intendo fermarmi prima del suicidio di massa. Giulietta fino ad un certo punto, poi riscrivo la storia. Ho scelto Giulietta per una curiosa analogia col personaggio e con la storia, magari te lo dico in un messaggio privato.


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

*Otella*






  Attendo con ansia..spero che non ti avveleni.


----------



## Rebecca (15 Aprile 2007)

*Non capisco...*

Davvero non riesco a capire queste amanti che considerano il "loro" uomo "costretto" a stare con la moglie, ma soprattutto *non riesco a capire come queste amanti che si accontentano delle briciole possano stupirsi che le mogli si "accontentino" di un torta a cui loro rubano, appunto solo le briciole*.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Roba da matti....
E se lo dico io che ero l'altra....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2007)

*incredibile*



Rita ha detto:


> Davvero non riesco a capire queste amanti che considerano il "loro" uomo "costretto" a stare con la moglie, ma soprattutto *non riesco a capire come queste amanti che si accontentano delle briciole possano stupirsi che le mogli si "accontentino" di un torta a cui loro rubano, appunto solo le briciole*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mancano del senso delle proporzioni...
Come va bella stangona?


----------



## Bruja (19 Aprile 2007)

*Rita*

E' consolante vedere che qualcuno ha il senso della realtà e che le moglie non sono sempre zavorra ma le compagne abituali di persone che cercano svago e novità......... i termini sono ovviamente personali, ma il succo del tradimento spesso è questo. 
Ecco perchè quasi mai l'uomo lascia moglie e famiglia per l'amante; non è un discredito per l'amante, è che le motivazioni di un tradimento raramente hanno come spinta il crearsi un'altra realtà di convivenza, specie se dall'amante sio cerca quello che solo in quel ruolo può offrire.
Bruja


----------

